# Help ** Battery with question mark**



## OZONE1337 (Mar 23, 2012)

Running Latest CM9 since release(no issues)

My cord went bad and the battery went dead waiting for another cord. I bought another cord, well actually 2 now. thinking it might be the cord. The TP will not come back to life. I get the battery with the question mark inside sometimes and mostly have the home button light toggle back and forth. I've tried every combo of holding buttons, plugged into the charger, plugged into the computer, When i get the battery with the question mark it seems like its charging from the outlet because its getting warn while its in that mode(this is after a day of charging). when its in the home button toggle mode its not warm.
My computer will not recognize the TP to run Web Doctor(in any configuration that I'm able to get).

I've searched and searched for 2 weeks now and short of sending it in for repair I have no ideas. any help from this magnificent website would be appreciated and I know I'm not the only one with this issue.

Any thoughts?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

OZONE1337 said:


> Running Latest CM9 since release(no issues)
> 
> My cord went bad and the battery went dead waiting for another cord. I bought another cord, well actually 2 now. thinking it might be the cord. The TP will not come back to life. I get the battery with the question mark inside sometimes and mostly have the home button light toggle back and forth. I've tried every combo of holding buttons, plugged into the charger, plugged into the computer, When i get the battery with the question mark it seems like its charging from the outlet because its getting warn while its in that mode(this is after a day of charging). when its in the home button toggle mode its not warm.
> My computer will not recognize the TP to run Web Doctor(in any configuration that I'm able to get).
> ...


You don't need to run WebOS Doctor. However, if at some point you can get it booted into WebOS, it should charge correctly.

When you have the wall charger plugged into your TouchPad, if you feel the charger get warm, actually quite warm, that is a good indication that the TouchPad is taking a charge. Plug it in and wait for at least 30 minutes. After waiting, try holding the power and home button for at least 30 seconds, possibly longer. This should force a hard reboot. You will see the HP logo and then the Moboot screen. Tap the volume button to stop the countdown and then use the volume button to move to WebOS and the home button to select it. If you manage to get that far, let the TouchPad charge up to at least 50 percent. Unplug the usb cable and reboot back to Moboot and let it boot into CM9. First thing, make sure you have MTP mode turned on. This is done by going to settings/storage, and taping the menu(three small dots upper R/H corner). Select Usb storage and then put a check in the MTP box. Now plug the charger back in and do the following:

Start the terminal emulator(TE) app and type su	and tap enter, if it requests super user permissions, allow it. 
Now type cat /sys/system/charger/currentlimit , there is a space between cat and /sys. Tap enter.

If your TouchPad is charging you will get a response of 2000mA. If not, it will read zero. Try unplugging the usb cable and plug it back in. Check for a charge in terminal emulator(TE) again. If by now you are not getting a charge, you need to check the wall charger. Make sure the end cap is securely attached. To do this, twist it CCW and then CW til it stops. You can try connecting the TouchPad via the usb cable to your PC. Run the TE app again and check for a charge. It will read 500mA connected to a computer. Try a different usb cable. Try a friends wall charger and usb cable. I actually had the cap assembly go bad on me. HP sent me a new cap under warranty. As a last resort, if you have a cell phone that has the same mini usb connection as the TouchPad, try charging it with the HP charger and cable. You can also try charging the TouchPad with the phones charger, but it will probably only read 500mA or less using TE to check, and it will get really warm, so only leave it connected long enough to test that the TouchPad charges with the phone charger.


----------



## OZONE1337 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advise,

I tried holding the power button/home down for over 2 minutes. Both with the battery/question mark and while the home button was in its scrolling side to side mode. I did it plugged into the wall, plugged into the computer, and tried it not plugged into anything.

When I have the battery/? Its still getting warm but cant get back to moboot or webos. If I can get back to either of those I would be ok, but unfortunately I cant get it past the battery/?.
It seems to be charging and holds a charge for about 5-10 minutes after I unplug it from the wall. I left it plugged in overnight and tried everything this morning again with no luck.

I've also tried leaving it plugged into my PC all day too and that just seems to kill the battery to where I have to plug it back into the wall and about 30-45 min later I get the battery/? back.

Also my computer still will not recognize the TP in any mode that I have available. Most likely from it not having enough of a charge

Any more ideas?


----------



## OZONE1337 (Mar 23, 2012)

*****Update*****

No solution for this problem









Back to HP for an exchange or repair. HP technical support will not discuss the issue and has no solution. This was with 2 people from HP. They wouldn't even tell me what the battery with the question mark is or why its stuck on this screen.
It would be nice to have a simple fix for this but for now a new unit is the only solution from HP. SAD SAD Day









Battery symbol with ? of death


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

OZONE1337 said:


> *****Update*****
> 
> No solution for this problem
> 
> ...


If you are past the 90 tech support period, you have to deal with them via the website. You will be able to get an RMA and ship it back for replacement.


----------

